# Severed Arm Costume Prop



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I just found this on instructables.com and I WILL be doing this for this year's Ghost Train. Will send pics later. Y'all gotta check this out. Sweet and simple!!http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-living-severed-arm!/?download=pdf Click on the .pdf tab to open the file.


----------

